# access ausdrucksgenerator



## valeripf (8. August 2013)

Bitte helfen sie mir access ausdrucksgenerator


```
IstNull([O Ende1] Oder [F Ende1])
```

und zwar bei *Oder*

Er soll dann 

Schlusselwort ensperren wenn man Wert O Ende1 oder F Ende eingibt


----------



## tombe (8. August 2013)

Es tut mir furchtbar leid aber ich verstehe nicht was du willst.

Was ist das "Schlüsselwort", wo wird der Wert "0 Ende1" bzw. "F Ende" eingegeben?

Versuche mal etwas genauer zu erklären was du machen möchtest, oder wenn es z.B. ein Formular in der Datenbank gibt zeig uns ein Bild davon damit man sieht womit du arbeitest.


----------



## valeripf (8. August 2013)

also ich habe 3 Spalten

F Ende1 ,O Ende1 ,Schlusselwort1

wenn Keine wert in F Ende1 ,O Ende1 dann ist Schlusselwort1 schreibgespert

wenn in F Ende1  oder O Ende1 wert eingibt dann ist kann mann Schlusselwort1 auch wert eingeben 

ich habe so versucht 
	
	
	



```
IstNull([O Ende1] Oder [F Ende1])
```

aber funktioniert nicht richtig   es geht wenn ich beide werte eingenbe (F Ende1,O Ende1)


----------



## tombe (8. August 2013)

Ich kenne jetzt die genauan Namen der Felder nicht deshalb nenne ich sie jetzt einfach Feld1, Feld2 und Schluesselwort


```
If Feld1 = Null Or Feld2 = Null then
    Schluesselwort.Enabled = False
else
    Schluesselwort.Enabled = True
End If
```

Diese Prüfung muss aber an mehreren Stelle durchgeführt werden. Auf jeden Fall beim Wechseln zu einem anderen Datensatz und beim Verlassen der Felder Feld1 und Feld2.


----------



## valeripf (8. August 2013)

DANKE

geht dass nicht mit ausdrucksgenerator?


----------



## tombe (8. August 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein ich habe damit noch nie gearbeitet weil ich noch nie verstanden habe wie er funktioniert!

Die Frage ist ob du jetzt klar kommst oder nicht!?


----------

